# If you thought you were a ''hardcore'' Skyline owner..



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

You'd be a member of the GTROC ( the actual club not just forum ) and you would also have a copy of this quarters ultra smart club magazine ( in full colour ) and the trick member gift.

You'd also get discount from parts from various suppliers that support the forum, Sumo included, AND you would get reduced price trackdays.

Considering the amount of Forum members compared to the club member numbers, it just goes to show how ''hardcore'' people are about the Skyline.

If nothing else, the quarterly mag is always a great read and how now been revamped in full colour.

Although, the mag doesnt cover popular ''lifestyle'' topics like the forum does, for instance '' if I stick my finger in my eye, will it hurt? '' as surprisingly its about Skylines 

Contact Scott or Fuggles to find out about joining.

Posted this, with my spare 5 minutes and as a member who gives a t0ss about the club and the lack of support it gets.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Didnt realise I was hardcore, and now I do!:thumbsup: 

Yours
Hardcore Harry


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I had no idea I was hardcore either.
Explains the limp and makes me feel jolly good about myself.

Now you can pay online the numbers will increase.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I always new that i was hard core:nervous: i`ve got loads of the stuff under my bed.
Hardcore hodgie.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

I always knew I was HARDCORE :smokin: 

Enuff said


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Hardcore*

Way Hardcore......

Bringing back forum elitism yeah!!! Members are Hardcore, non members = softcore 

Ive changed by avatar sig now to represent the elitism, I urge everyone else who is hardcore to do the same!!

Join GTROC or suffer the humiliation of being branded ''softcore''  

Andy


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Andy Barnes said:


> Members are Hardcore, non members = Freeloading bastards!


I'm glad you said it and not me!



mook


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL



> Ive changed by avatar sig now to represent the elitism, I urge everyone else who is hardcore to do the same!!


Done


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Me too :bowdown1:


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

i want to be hardcore! where do i sign up lol


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

i wanna be a hardcore member :sadwavey: 

ive payed £45 just to have that bit under my name:bawling:


----------



## 1000bhp (Apr 20, 2005)

I always wanted to be a porn star. Is this the next best thing?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

About time i became a Hardcore moderator, to keep all you hardcore member's inline!



mook


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Mook*



Mookistar said:


> I'm glad I came out on the forum, I am happy with my sexuality, the members have been very supportive.
> 
> 
> 
> mook


Nice.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

lol Touche'


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

I prefer softcore anyway:nervous:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

pmsl

Remember Mook, real men wear pink.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

and studded belts LOL


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

i changed my avatare sig

Greets

joker69 aka the hardcore member


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Damn, that's why the car is so slow, the driver is full of hard core, talk about a weight disadvantage!

DaveG


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

mmmm feel special now. 45 quid lighter though !


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Damn, Do you have to own a Skylien to be called as a Full-Hardcore ?


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

I wonder how many members will jump on the "Hardcore" bandwagon by this time tomorrow?

Always wondered about a few of the members on here, maybe it was the *Hardcore* bulge in Moley's pants that caused his mishap.

Andy.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

I was soo surprised and happy when I opened my postbox today and found that nice whit envelope from the UK with a great magazine in it.
I didn´t know I would get the mag as a part of the membership.
So I´m hardcore happy now and off to have a hardcore time on the throne to read that phenomenal piece of membership benefit.
Thank you.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Andy Hornsby said:


> Always wondered about a few of the members on here, maybe it was the *Hardcore* bulge in Moley's pants that caused his mishap.
> 
> Andy.


Is there something you want to tell us?


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Its all about being an member


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

well i didnt think id entered into the 'hardcore' region of skyline ownership but obviously i was wrong. thanks for pointing it out mr. barnes:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

andreasgtr said:


> I was soo surprised and happy when I opened my postbox today and found that nice whit envelope from the UK with a great magazine in it. I didn´t know I would get the mag as a part of the membership.


But of course. Every three months 56 pages of full colour GTROC porn! :clap:


----------



## kjansch (May 8, 2005)

What? No jokes about hard members yet? 

Fgnnaar, fgnnaar...


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

If I don't own a Skyline, but am a member, can I be 'Hardcore' too, pretty please...???


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

GTR WANNABE said:


> If I don't own a Skyline, but am a member, can I be 'Hardcore' too, pretty please...???


Nah, that just makes you a GTROC Biatch  :chuckle:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> Nah, that just makes you a GTROC Biatch  :chuckle:



PMSL :chuckle:


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Hardcore pah - Need rankings of hardcore!!!

GTROC = Minor Hardcore
Loosing the Car and crashing at SPA = Lesser Hardcore
Loosing the car and recovering it without damaging it at SPA = Medium Hardcore 
Crashing the Car the at the Ring = Hardcore
Loosing it at the ring and Recovering it and without Damage = Major Hardcore
Getting your engine rebuilt more that twice = Greater Hardcore
All of the above = Uber Hardcore!

:squintdan :bowdown1: :smokin:


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

Fuggles said:


> Nah, that just makes you a GTROC Biatch  :chuckle:


I can live with that......


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

So the big question now is is why only some forum members can change their avatar sig while the rest of us can´t?? After reading this thread I need to change it to "Softcore non-member"  :chuckle: 

/P


----------



## kjansch (May 8, 2005)

Perra said:


> So the big question now is is why only some forum members can change their avatar sig while the rest of us can´t?? After reading this thread I need to change it to "Softcore non-member"  :chuckle:
> 
> /P


I do believe that you need to be a member to have that facility!


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

GTR WANNABE said:


> If I don't own a Skyline, but am a member, can I be 'Hardcore' too, pretty please...???


not with comments like pretty please. c'mon yer spose to be hardcore:nervous: :nervous: :nervous:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Andy Hornsby said:


> I wonder how many members will jump on the "Hardcore" bandwagon by this time tomorrow?


Just 3 were shamed into showing true hardcore support!   



kjansch said:


> I do believe that you need to be a member to have that facility!


True, but some people have told me they can't change that bit of text.
If this is the case for you, bug a moderator!!!  (Not me, I can not help, no Register powers see?  )


Are you 'Hardcore enough' to handle it?????: 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-42.html


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

kjansch said:


> I do believe that you need to be a member to have that facility!


I´ve thought that it could be that way but since I´ve read all that "the club is separate from the forum" I thought that it might be some other reason.  

/P


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Damn well put Mr Barnes!! 
A point i've been trying to make for years. What's 45 squid per year compared to what you get in return.
I've changed my avatar accordingly !! :squintdan


----------



## boppa (May 31, 2006)

Must admit i am Hardcore , but a newbie Hardcore on here . worth every penny .


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Hardcore*

Being Hardcore isnt easy, that much we have now established.:clap: 

Join the club and you too can be part of the elitism. :thumbsup: 

In future, I predict that those elitists that have 'Hardcore' under thier name will have more respect for thier opinions, a rubber stamp of opinionated approval to say pretty much anything and have the respect for such  - It will police and give an air of authority to any conversation that gets out of hand with any softcore forum member, in the absence of Closet-Boy Mook and his eagerly poised forum whip.

I will start a forum arguement ending sentence as an example:

' I dont care what you think as you are only softcore, your status doesnt carry your opinion enough to make it valid ' 

Fell free to make your own versions ( applies only to Hardcore members ) 

The best £45 you could spend, particularly if you genuinely ''love'' ( not Mook man-love btw ) Skylines and the time spent here everyday.

With more members the club can do more......join, for no other reason than to bug the hell out of Fuggles who has to write out all the envelopes to members each time they post a magazine every quarter  Thats why I am member, its facinating to me, knowing that I am controlling the life of Fuggles, he writes the envelopes as I told him to, what a power trip - its like your own personal monkey, with less hair of course....


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

moosedoog said:


> not with comments like pretty please. c'mon yer spose to be hardcore:nervous: :nervous: :nervous:


How about.......

I want to be hardcore.....NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

hardcore to the core!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Andy Barnes said:


> ......join, for no other reason than to bug the hell out of Fuggles who has to write out all the envelopes to members each time they post a magazine every quarter  Thats why I am member, its facinating to me, knowing that I am controlling the life of Fuggles, he writes the envelopes as I told him to, what a power trip - its like your own personal monkey, with less hair of course....


Thanks Mr Barnes. So well put.  :chairshot 



and just so you know...... looks like the next print run is going to be the biggest ever :runaway: 


... but worth it :clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Has the magazine improved then?

Phil


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The magazine is now 56 pages and in full colour. If you want to know more about the current release details are here:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/75316-sky-lines-magazine-edition-11-a.html


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Mag*

Yep, for the better, its also amazing how much freedom there is for others to write an interesting piece for the mag and have it printed yet so few do it.

Hardcore's, write something thats worth us reading and send it to the club Monkey, er, sorry, Fuggles  or the mag organ grinder Dave unpronouncable surname 

Andy


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Er*

Er Fuggles, you dont appear to be Hardcore? :chairshot 

Do you want to be taken seriously or not :lamer:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I am sooooooo hardcore it hurts!!!!!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Andy Barnes said:


> ...... its like your own personal monkey, with less hair of course....



LOL :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 


Err, sorry John.:nervous: :nervous:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Mind you, I am not sure why I am taking the p1ss, I the one who writes the bloody envelopes!


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

andy - you would have made a great double glazing or timeshare salesman


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Yeah, Time Share of a pink cottage no doubt


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Scott said:


> Mind you, I am not sure why I am taking the p1ss, I the one who writes the bloody envelopes!


Thank you for writing on mine too:squintdan :thumbsup:


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

oh dear you really need to grow up a relise that you don't need to pay a fee to be hardcore!the soc found that out!


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

hmmm spell checker is actually free to use :chuckle: 
Maybe the general content on your site isnt worth paying a membership fee for either ie/ how to change a wiper blade - do you really want that posting up & the technical responses:chuckle: 



pitbull said:


> oh dear you really need to grow up a relise that you don't need to pay a fee to be hardcore!the soc found that out!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> Yeah, Time Share of a pink cottage no doubt


Did somebody say pink cottage?!?!?!?!


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

membership fee?skylineowners.com is free and doesn't have people putting you down all the time because they want money from you all the time.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

You obviously missed the humour & irony in my post  
ie/ until you have a website worth charging for then why would anyone pay  
When the proper Skyline - owners - club guys all pulled out of your site due to the change in ownership standards fell off a cliff - ie/ technical posts & some hilarious answers.

you have also missed the fact that this also is a free site unless people WANT to pay the membership fee which an awful lot do !! :chuckle: 



pitbull said:


> membership fee?skylineowners.com is free and doesn't have people putting you down all the time because they want money from you all the time.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

and to further re-iterate, the £45 goes toward the club which in turn supplies the magazine, stickers, discounts on various products and suppliers and GTR specific merchandise. Totally non-profit making

fact is, if we didn't have a paid club, we couldn't attract certain accounts and offer certain products. nor arrange some of the meetings we do, and attract the interest we get from other clubs and organisations.

it's all a bit of fun, but to be a Skyline owner and discount joining the club out of hand is a bit odd IMHO

mook


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Yeah maybe we should change long standing non-member Register users avatars to say "Freeloader"  

.... oops sorry


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

ive paid my £45 but im not allowed to become hardcore cos the powers that be are scared.......

sucks


----------



## deggers (Jul 25, 2005)

> Loosing it at the ring and Recovering it and without Damage = Major Hardcore


OMG, Im MAJOR HARDCORE :bowdown1: 

Although in honesty it was wet, it was the last corner onto the straight and even though it looked like I intentionally caught the back end and drifted out onto the straight with utter skill... I had a brown pants moment and fluked it.

(dont tell anyone though) :chuckle:


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

i am sure the soc is a great place to be with the same old people talking about the same shit everyday and thats why lots have come back to us!


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

pitbull said:


> i am sure the soc is a great place to be with the same old people talking about the same shit everyday and thats why lots have come back to us!


realy 
:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## deggers (Jul 25, 2005)

pitbull said:


> the same old people talking about the same shit everyday


Seems to me you have this problem... get over it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*GTR*



pitbull said:


> i am sure the soc is a great place to be with the same old people talking about the same shit everyday and thats why lots have come back to us!


' I dont care what you think as you are only softcore, your status doesnt carry your opinion enough to make it valid '


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

andyw we wouldn't let you back as you are a complete cnut


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

i am happy with that andy 
how can anyone be hardcore compared to you and your car!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Hey Pitbull. If you want to take out a banner ad please let me know. 
:chuckle:


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

pitbull said:


> andy we wouldn't let you back as you are a complete cnut



:chuckle: :chuckle: 

now where's the smilie for cockbag opcorn:


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

pitbull said:


> i am sure the soc is a great place to be with the same old people talking about the same shit everyday and thats why lots have come back to us!


:blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2005)

Pitbull.
oh how to ruin a nice thread.

p.s i know im only softcore flacid limp wristed user....


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Andy Barnes said:


> Way Hardcore......
> 
> Bringing back forum elitism yeah!!! Members are Hardcore, non members = softcore
> 
> ...



I know just where this is going ......

"If you're really Hardcore, you'll drive a pink car ! and we've got gallons of just the right shade of paint to make you look like Mook, sorry, a Man" :chuckle:


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

pitbull said:


> andyw we wouldn't let you back as you are a complete cnut




Let's not forget that *you *were banned for threatening violence towards another member and were subsequently banned for it. 

Oh then the new forum owner re-instates you and makes you a bloody moderator 

Now run along back to your forum with the rest of the illiterate chavs and :GrowUp: 

Back on topic: I want to be HARDCORE - where do I sign :chuckle:


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

I remember being banned by your daughter after being goaded by another soc member!
The thing is Geoff that calling .com member’s chavs got you in some trouble before!


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Hey Pitbull,
Drop it.

We're really not interested in your opinion here, so run along, and don't make me get 'hardcore' on your account.....


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

ahhh FFS take it to pm....

NOW ADMIN SORT OUT MY FOOKING THING SO I CAN BECOME HARDCORE!!!!
£45!!! 45QUID!!!!!

oh well, looks like im not important enough


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

minifreak,
I'm sure you're hardcore enough to be important, Give the gusy a chance.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

i know mate, mooks on it, but this place is pretty quite i thought id kick up a stink 

anyway, i pay £15 to join punto sports and they let me be a moderator lol
SUCKERS:thumbsup:


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

lol - I'm Hardcore, I've paid my dues:thumbsup: 

Just took me three years to get round to it


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Hey minifreak sorry but membership pack and magazine will be done on the next P.O. run and forum access will be done asap. sorry for the delay


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

your right i am sorry.
lets drop it and get back to getting along?


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> Hey minifreak sorry but membership pack and magazine will be done on the next P.O. run and forum access will be done asap. sorry for the delay



its ok mate, ive had my membership pack and my mag at the weald day (im the fool in the metro)

all i miss is being hardcore


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Sorry mate yes you're right  
If you aint got access by tomorrow send a PM to Scott


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

its no bother mate, ill just keep on at mook 

not like he has work to do lol


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Next edition my HARDCORE will be centre spread. Don't miss out on that! 

:chuckle:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Oh my.

I hope you are talking about your car and not some of this...










lol


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Booty-licious said:


> Next edition my HARDCORE will be centre spread. Don't miss out on that!
> 
> :chuckle:


Would that be with or without leather gear? :clap:


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha*

Hardcore? 

Yeah right.

I donate £45 quid a year to a good cause that still does jack shit for non trackday enthusiasts who can get tyres at a discount locally. Although, in all fairness, the pen this year was a fine and usefull item.

Magazine's very pretty though.

If I want hardcore in a Skyline context, I'll buy a copy of HyperRev. Get over yourselves.


PS: Andy Barnes, I really think you could sell ice to eskimos after this exercise in flock leading. Superb. Henceforth I dub thee "Shep".


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Jay,
The local meets aren't exactly track orientated.
Some of the events are not at tracks, e.g. JAE, however admittedly many are "speed" orientated - goes with the territory I guess.
The magazine, is, er, the magazine which we try and incorporate a cross section of all interests, limited only by what people are prepared to write!
There is nothing stopping you of course proposing non trackday activities.

HyperRev - if wasn't for all the Japanese text............


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yep, I was the original Pornstar, now I can become a HARDCORE Pornstar !!!


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

:clap: What an offer !!




Booty-licious said:


> Next edition my HARDCORE I have decided to appear as centre spread. Don't miss out on that!
> 
> :chuckle:


----------



## JapLover (Nov 7, 2006)

Booty-licious said:


> Next edition my HARDCORE will be centre spread. Don't miss out on that!
> 
> :chuckle:


Oh Ms Booty......................How kinky you are!! :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Ooo, I has a bite...*



ATCO said:


> Jay,
> The local meets aren't exactly track orientated.
> Some of the events are not at tracks, e.g. JAE, however admittedly many are "speed" orientated - goes with the territory I guess.
> The magazine, is, er, the magazine which we try and incorporate a cross section of all interests, limited only by what people are prepared to write!
> There is nothing stopping you of course proposing non trackday activities.


But local meets are just that. So let's try pushing the envelope... err ... a dedicated Skyline day at Santa Pod.. err, no, won't be popular. Obviously proposed by those damn non-elitist members...

GTROC support and entry on the Brighton speed trials, give Gary some real competition.

Skyline stand at Goodwood Festival of Speed. There was great potential but again, it was proposed by non-elitist members....

I propose, you veto. So I'll just heckle gently from the sidelines. After all, this is meant to be fun. A part time diversion from the travials of life. Not an all consuming obsession. Ooo. I think I see a correlation.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*GTR*



jae said:


> After all, this is meant to be fun. A part time diversion from the travials of life. Not an all consuming obsession. Ooo. I think I see a correlation.


According to your member profile, since August 2002 you have an average post rate of 0.97 posts per day, I'd say you qualify for obsession 

Not that I actually looked at your user ID as that would be trainspotting/like I care :chuckle:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

jae said:


> But local meets are just that. So let's try pushing the envelope... err ... a dedicated Skyline day at Santa Pod.. err, no, won't be popular. Obviously proposed by those damn non-elitist members...
> 
> GTROC support and entry on the Brighton speed trials, give Gary some real competition.
> 
> ...


As a payed up GTROC member, your more then welcome to attend this years Xmas Dinner and AGM to put your points/proposals across !


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

jae said:


> PS: Andy Barnes, I really think you could sell ice to eskimos after this exercise in flock leading. Superb. Henceforth I dub thee "Shep".


Only if you can prove it was this thread started by Andy which prompted me and everyone else to join the GTROC


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

jae said:


> But local meets are just that. So let's try pushing the envelope... err ... a dedicated Skyline day at Santa Pod.. err, no, won't be popular. Obviously proposed by those damn non-elitist members...
> 
> GTROC support and entry on the Brighton speed trials, give Gary some real competition.
> 
> ...


Did you write a report and send it in for publication? 

Why are you just having a go? 

Stop bitch and do something about it. You never know you might actually enjoy getting involved.  

If you fancy organising a Skyline only day at Santa Pod, then why not trying to see if it's possible and if there is sufficent interest. Go ahead and arrange one rather than having a go at the ones who do things and write about there enjoyment.

I'm just sick of people having a go.

Andy.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*LOL*



Andy Hornsby said:


> Did you write a report and send it in for publication? .


Nope.



Andy Hornsby said:


> Why are you just having a go? .


I prefer to think of it as encouraging lively discussion. If we all agreed it wouldn't be the GTR'bitchin'Register.



Andy Hornsby said:


> Stop bitch and do something about it. You never know you might actually enjoy getting involved.  .


No thanks. As mentioned above, gave it a try, got frozen out. So went and did something else. I see no need to fill my limited spare time with the same type of stresses I get at work.



Andy Hornsby said:


> If you fancy organising a Skyline only day at Santa Pod, then why not trying to see if it's possible and if there is sufficent interest. Go ahead and arrange one rather than having a go at the ones who do things and write about there enjoyment.


The Santa Pod suggestion came up on the National Skyline thread. Was turned down flat with consultation.

I'm not having a go, I'm having a laugh. The majority of UK Skyline owners are nowhere near here but some of the people here act like it is the be all and end all.


Mr Barnes. Obsessive? Me? I prefer 'fixated' or 'dependant'. 


Please, bring it on. This is the most entertaining piece of drivel I have seen since I stopped getting TV channels.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Ah you spotted the flaw in my argument*



Bajie said:


> Only if you can prove it was this thread started by Andy which prompted me and everyone else to join the GTROC


Goddamn it, I hate it when they ask for proof... Just modelled my statement on WoMD metrics.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I dont drive a GTR, does that make me a hardcore groupie?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

jae,

You are right mate, not all things are suited to all members. But the club as a whole does a pretty good job pleasing most. If you want the club/forum to do a particular event or type of activity then start a thread to gauge interest, go ahead and organise it. Easy. Mook made similar comments a couple of years ago and has since got off his arse and organised things that he wants to do with some success. I mainly use the forum and club for track days as that is what I am interested in and I get involved. I have no interest in pub meets, drag meets, etc, so I don't get involved - only been to one since the club started. I will not accept that things get rejected without consideration. Fuggles (et al) is tireless in his enthusiasm - annoyingly so sometimes - and will go anywhere and do anything if there is a Skyline around.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> Sorry mate yes you're right
> If you aint got access by tomorrow send a PM to Scott


i did that john, scotts not got the power, he's only semi-hardcore


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

jae said:


> The Santa Pod suggestion came up on the National Skyline thread. Was turned down flat with consultation.


Two weeks ago, 20 Skylines turned up at an Airfeild in Essex and hooned around for the day.

That wasn't Scotts idea, nor Fuggles, nor moley's, or any trackday rep or board member or Meeting rep.

It was my idea. i did some research, got a price, got an itinery, put up a post to detect interest, contacted John, and, between us we got it sorted.

Had i simply said to John "north weald do some stuff" i'm pretty sure it would have got lost in the myriad of other things he does for the club.

quite seriously, contact santa pod, get some pricing information, venue info etc, then, get people to register interest, then contact John and arrange it

seriously, people thanking you for arranging such an awesome day is well worth the hard effort!

If you want the day to happen, but aren't willing to do some running around, then you can't complain.

mook


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

jae said:


> But local meets are just that. So let's try pushing the envelope... err ... a dedicated Skyline day at Santa Pod.. err, no, won't be popular. Obviously proposed by those damn non-elitist members...


I'm really confused are you for or against? 



jae said:


> GTROC support and entry on the Brighton speed trials, give Gary some real competition.


As someone who deosn't want to do track days not sure why you're bothered. And there is nothing to stop anyone doing the trials, all you have to do is join the Brighton Car Club.



jae said:


> Skyline stand at Goodwood Festival of Speed. There was great potential but again, it was proposed by non-elitist members....


We did it in 2005 and did consider it for 2007. However, at a total cost of over £1000 we have to consider all these things. Unless you're willing to make a donation to fill the shortfall?



jae said:


> I propose, you veto. So I'll just heckle gently from the sidelines. After all, this is meant to be fun. A part time diversion from the travials of life. Not an all consuming obsession. Ooo. I think I see a correlation.


No veto at all. Just suggest something do-able and creative. Anyone can complain about things, but people who want to see something happen actually do something about it.

It's up to you.....................
(I'm willing to listen to any and all sensible, manageable and realistic ideas).

BTW - as for non-track time:
Isle of Man twice, Japan twice, Japfest, JAE, JTS, Bromley Pageant, other Pageants, AGMs every year, Castrol R&D visit, Christmas Dinner every year, Summer BBQ twice, 50th anniversary meet (later this year), Club Library, Magazine, Discounts on tyres, car covers, earthing, clothing, Demon Tweeks, Spark plugs, Security systems and a whole host of other stuff.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

I wondered why some many members had hardcore by their name lol

- Kevin.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

jae said:


> The Santa Pod suggestion came up on the National Skyline thread. Was turned down flat with consultation.


1) the proposal had nothing to do with the event
2) read the thread again. It wasn't turned down flat at all.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

If people got off their backsides and actually *did* something constructive instead of hiding behind phrases like, constructive criticism, only making a suggestion, etc., may be they'd realise just how hard you've got to work at things to make them happen and make them a success. Walk the walk guys don't talk the talk!


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Got off my backside and provoked a bit....*



Peter said:


> If people got off their backsides and actually *did* something constructive instead of hiding behind phrases like, constructive criticism, only making a suggestion, etc., may be they'd realise just how hard you've got to work at things to make them happen and make them a success. Walk the walk guys don't talk the talk!


I'll do no hiding. Say what I mean, mean what I say. 

I know it's hard. I appreciate that you must think you have taken on a thankless task at times. (Here's one of them. )

But don't try and spoon feed me thinly disguised cheerleading, and don't have a hack at me for raising an unpopular opinion. If the membership is thinning (?) then you ain't hitting their buttons. Emphasis on you, collective. You have a car club. You stepped up where many wouldn't, but don't come a whining when the responsibility starts to land. 

What would I like to see the club do? Now there's a deep one. Right now, I have no i-f***in'-dea. Problem is, my idea of fun and relaxation is quite definately not representative of the majority of the UK population, let alone a niche performance car community. So until some bright spark suggests something and I think "That would be cool", all I do know is that what is happenning at the moment does nothing for me at all. 

I ain't saying you're doing nothing, I'm saying you're doing nothing new. Innovate. Let's all go to Cineworld and see a car related movie.  (a suggestion! Shite one, but a suggestion).


John, I know Goodwood is a grand a pitch. But the GTROC is a bit more than a tin-pot 10k per annum venture. So don't give me that. As for donating a grand, christ, I get f*** all for £45.  Sorry, a tad harsh (but I couldn't resist). If I had the money I would front up for it.

Right, enough of this. Time to buy some stuff from the GTROC shop. Every penny helps.


----------



## bigchief (Jun 11, 2006)

trackday addict said:


> You obviously missed the humour & irony in my post
> ie/ until you have a website worth charging for then why would anyone pay
> When the proper Skyline - owners - club guys all pulled out of your site due to the change in ownership standards fell off a cliff - ie/ technical posts & some hilarious answers.
> 
> you have also missed the fact that this also is a free site unless people WANT to pay the membership fee which an awful lot do !! :chuckle:


before you start slating me off, its best we link up and have a little chat my friend,


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

jae said:


> But don't try and spoon feed me thinly disguised cheerleading, and don't have a hack at me for raising an unpopular opinion. If the membership is thinning (?) then you ain't hitting their buttons. Emphasis on you, collective. You have a car club. You stepped up where many wouldn't, but don't come a whining when the responsibility starts to land.


I'm not cheerleading nor am *I* doing the whining... :chuckle: All I was trying to convey was the frustration I personally feel to see people criticise so easily without apparently realising that it's soooo much harder to actually do something constructive and put a little time and effort into something and take the initiative.

Of course we need ideas so this isn't a put down but a little effort made by many can go a long way.... imo, peace...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

jae said:


> If the membership is thinning (?)


thats the whole point, it's not, it's stronger than ever AFAIK.

This thread is just an expression of our love for the club.

regarding not knowing what to do, you've seen my suggestion above.

seriously, make somehting happen.

mook


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

bigchief said:


> ...and have a little chat my friend,


Don't you just love phrases like this one, kinda like a wolf in sheep's clothing, soft and cuddly on the outside and.... :chuckle:


----------



## bigchief (Jun 11, 2006)

jae said:


> I'll do no hiding. Say what I mean, mean what I say.
> 
> I know it's hard. I appreciate that you must think you have taken on a thankless task at times. (Here's one of them. )
> 
> ...


that sounds like another club not to far away lol.....:chuckle: :chuckle: i think from meeting john and quite a few guys here your doing a sterling job, keep it up guys


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

jae said:


> I ain't saying you're doing nothing, I'm saying you're doing nothing new. Innovate.


jae,

Why should they innovate? The point is, why don't you innovate? As Mook says, make something happen.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Jae - First off I'm not digging at you and yep everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but you seem quite bitter in your last post.



> I get f*** all for £45.


So why do you continue to pay to be a member ? Especially if your not interested in any of the club events.



> What would I like to see the club do? Now there's a deep one. Right now, I have no i-f***in'-dea


Aint it a bit harsh to complain about the existing events nbot floating your boat if you dont even know what you want to do ? This 'IS' a car club after all, most events will be focused around cars, it's what brings us on here.



> Problem is, my idea of fun and relaxation is quite definately not representative of the majority of the UK population, let alone a niche performance car community. So until some bright spark suggests something and I think "That would be cool", all I do know is that what is happenning at the moment does nothing for me at all.


Why dont you suggest something then ? What do you like to do for fun then ?

Let open up a 'What would you like to do' post in the members section and see what idea's get thrown up ?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/75724-what-would-you-like-see-club.html


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice one mook.....

Now, suggest away !


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

JapLover said:


> Oh Ms Booty......................How kinky you are!! :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


Hmmm....I meant my car!


----------



## bigchief (Jun 11, 2006)

i dont see any problems, its all cool, and as said we can post up meets-suggestions etc, why change something thats been working......if it aint broke dont fix it.......my thoughts anyway..


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

What a surprise ie/ you giving it the "large one" yet again.:blahblah: 
Slating your site not you as don't know you from Adam & can't say you are top of my "people i want to meet tomorrow" list from various posts you have made in the past.
By all means pop over & say hello at japshow or anywhere else for that matter. 
If you deny that standards fell off a cliff following the pull out of a huge number of long term members many of whom created the whole technical database you had then you must be mad  

Old Pitbull decides to whinge in his usual illiterate format ie/ why should anyone have to pay & i merely pointed out that some people CHOOSE to do so for a decent site as they do on Skyline - Owners. In my opinion you have not got a site worth paying a membership fee for at the moment - have you seen some of the posts in recent months in your technical bit - talk about farce - ie/ how do i change my wiper blades & even worse ones than that  




bigchief said:


> before you start slating me off, its best we link up and have a little chat my friend,


----------



## JapLover (Nov 7, 2006)

Booty-licious said:


> Hmmm....I meant my car!


I thought as much!!!


----------



## bigchief (Jun 11, 2006)

trackday addict said:


> What a surprise ie/ you giving it the "large one" yet again.:blahblah:
> Slating your site not you as don't know you from Adam & can't say you are top of my "people i want to meet tomorrow" list from various posts you have made in the past.
> By all means pop over & say hello at japshow or anywhere else for that matter.
> If you deny that standards fell off a cliff following the pull out of a huge number of long term members many of whom created the whole technical database you had then you must be mad
> ...


no yr right you dont know me, and before you judge me then make a judgement once we have met...as for my site it has improved vastly since the mishap, all for the good and still growing, yes we have vastly more technichal stuff now and its taken a while granted (but its still there) but its FREE!! And with 10 million hits per month i'd say its busier than.....anyway lets leave this in the past, and get back on topic........:clap:


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

bigchief said:


> but its FREE!!


And this ones not. So pop a few bob in the tin on the way out the door, and we'll hold the invoice.

Howzat fur 'ardcore


----------



## bigchief (Jun 11, 2006)

JasonO said:


> And this ones not. So pop a few bob in the tin on the way out the door, and we'll hold the invoice.
> 
> Howzat fur 'ardcore


yep ill join guys......pm me details.....keith :smokin:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Keith,
all the details are in the shop: www.gtr.co.uk

Jae,
So you don't think £1k is a lot of money? Six cars on display over two days so I make that about £165 per car. Sure if you want to go to Goodwood this year please send me a cheque for a rounded off £150 and if we can get five more we'll do it.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

OK....

I'd go Goodwood, Bajie is up for it too, Plus Jae makes three.....we're half way there already wihtou even advertising it 

Anyone Else ?


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*So many targets*

So little ammunition.....



Fuggles said:


> Jae, So you don't think £1k is a lot of money?


Sometimes you can be a complete ****wit. A grand is serious cash in most member's books, myself included. As stated above, if I had the cash, I'd pay for the stand at Goodwood. This year is out of the question as I've put my money where my car is....

Snowfiend... It would be a lot easier if you didn't take my offhanders out of context. Bitter? Not really. I usually hate everyone but am having a mellow day.

Ease off on pitbull people, he stepped down after a lively exchange. Put the guns and knives away.


As for several comments to the effect of "How can you complain when you have no suggestions?" 

Easy. Every other ****er seems to have the right to chop one off on any subject that gets their goat, so here's my contribution to the war effort.:squintdan 


My opinion is just that and if you don't like it, move on. You can bleat as much as you like, but it doesn't change a thing. And I really don't give a flying f***. Honest. This is a bulletin board, not a lifestyle.


As for suggesting something that interests me, I am off pondering a gothic fusion of high powered Skylines, robotics, heavy metal, pole dancing and a couple of more obscure topics.... I'll get back to you.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

jae said:


> high powered Skylines.....pole dancing


Has Spearmint Rhino got a carpark?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

> Snowfiend... It would be a lot easier if you didn't take my offhanders out of context.


What's that supposed to mean ?

I'm sorry but you said....and I'll quote it for you :



> Skyline stand at Goodwood Festival of Speed. There was great potential but again, it was proposed by non-elitist members....





> John, I know Goodwood is a grand a pitch. But the GTROC is a bit more than a tin-pot 10k per annum venture. So don't give me that. As for donating a grand, christ, I get f*** all for £45. Sorry, a tad harsh (but I couldn't resist). If I had the money I would front up for it.



So John has said find 5 others and we'll do it.....

So I said :



> I'd go Goodwood, Bajie is up for it too, Plus Jae makes three.....we're half way there already wihtou even advertising it


....and the problem is ?????????


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Too clean*



moleman said:


> Has Spearmint Rhino got a carpark?


Oh yes. Waaaaaaaaaaaaaay to PC. More chocolate and leather... 

Does my desperation show in this?....


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Snowfiend*

I was referring to the "blah blah all for £45" you cut quoted in your previous post that you have reproduced in full in your following one. So problem solved.

I was ignoring your reasoned statements because I'm having fun. There is no problem with you... (You ARE bigger than me, aren't you? :nervous: )

Top entertainment, people. Thank you. :bowdown1: 

Spearmint Rhino.................. Double doors....... Skylines on stage.................... :chuckle:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

For every ones information the GTROC is heading for a record year for membership. And as membership is now 12 monthly it will increase steadily through out the year, where in past years it has leveled out in the second half of the year. 

As for Goodwood, its not that £1000 is a problem for the GTROC, its more a matter of what value we can offer to our members. £1000 buys us the ability for 6 members to show their cars, but all guests in that car will have to pay the full gate fee (£45+), as will every club member that goes to see the stand. 

Goodwood will not offer us any reduction in ticket price to our members, so £1000 buy six lucky people a weekend out, (albeit one hell of a weekend), but there is nothing in it for the remainder of the 394+ members. 


That's why we didn't put Goodwood permanently on the GTROC calendar.


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

What makes people who buy 13 year old Nissans have such big egos?
None of you are important so get off centre stage.
I apologised before which I don't do lightly and I am really starting to think the skyline community is nothing other than sad old men getting off on a massive ego trip over a car most people can go out a buy!
Every single thing that the skyline community do ends up in an argument which is very sad and pointless.
John id love to meet you as I would Andyw and I would love to show you to what fcuk hardcore is!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

pitbull said:


> What makes people who buy 13 year old Nissans have such big egos?
> None of you are important so get off centre stage.
> I apologised before which I don't do lightly and I am really starting to think the skyline community is nothing other than sad old men getting off on a massive ego trip over a car most people can go out a buy!
> Every single thing that the skyline community do ends up in an argument which is very sad and pointless.
> John id love to meet you as I would Andyw and I would love to show you to what fcuk hardcore is!


bless :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

you can **** off as well


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Berk...


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

pitbull said:


> What makes people who buy 13 year old Nissans have such big egos?
> None of you are important so get off centre stage.
> I apologised before which I don't do lightly and I am really starting to think the skyline community is nothing other than sad old men getting off on a massive ego trip over a car most people can go out a buy!
> Every single thing that the skyline community do ends up in an argument which is very sad and pointless.
> John id love to meet you as I would Andyw and I would love to show you to what fcuk hardcore is!


I'm not sure we have met pitbull, if we have then apologies. I don't feel egos have anything to do with it. Mr Barnes wanted to comment about the GTROC magazine and to be honest it IS very good. Well laid out, great articles, pictures, contributions. All in all 1st class! 

As a joke he called us Hardcore and it should be taken as the tongue in cheek comment. It's nice to have something on a thread which is light hearted and should be taken in the spirit of it.....something to laugh and smile about. No one here has big egos, we have a common bond....Skylines...standard/modified, models, colours, male, female...all the same. Skyline community is high spirited, friendly and proud of there cars. In fact all Japanese car clubs - I have found them to be very friendly, light hearted and supportive. After running JAE for the last three years and the support from all of them....I think you should spend a day with me at an event. 

There have been a few run in's....but those are the ways of forum life. Take a look at any of the 300 jap car forums that I am registered to, same there. Nothing new on here....but on a whole it is quite peaceful. Sometimes you have to let off steam, nothing wrong with it.

Hardcore mate? it's a light hearted joke. You think to much matey! :wavey:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I've been reading this thread and have been avoiding posting on it.....until now. 

I previously offered my thoughts to Scott last week (via a PM or two) who was very understanding and offered to take my opinions forward to a club board meeting. This is very kind of him and shows me that there are members on the board who are willing to listen and try to offer things to Skyline owning folk who currently see no benefit in joining the club - therefore showing he is looking to reach-out to those who are not members. Top drawer.

A lot of the things Jae has put forward I completely agree with. There are clearly lots of "benefits" of being a club member IF those benefits are of any interest to you. I personally have very little interest in track days (driver training days yes, track days no ... and yes, I have done a car limits day at North Weald previously), I already have enough GTROC clothing, I am very happy with my tyre supplier (who are also the wonderful people who do all of the work on my car), I do not look for discount from other garages because again I would never take my car to anywhere other than Abbey's, I don't have the spare cash to go on Jolly's to Japan, etc (prior to buying my house I may have), I've never used the club library, and so on to many of the other benefits. I appreciate that the club offers quite a bit ... just most of it I've little interest in or I'm already "sorted" (for want of a better word).

I was very disappointed in the reaction from John with regards to my Santa Pod proposal ... and yes John I WAS proposing it as an idea for the National Day and not just a Skyline day out. It appeared to be a case of "John doesn't like the idea so we're not doing it" ... if that isn't the case then fine, but it seemed very much as though because the idea didn't come from a board member and wasn't put forward to the forum from the club, then it cannot be considered.



> If people got off their backsides and actually did something constructive instead of hiding behind phrases like, constructive criticism, only making a suggestion, etc., may be they'd realise just how hard you've got to work at things to make them happen and make them a success. Walk the walk guys don't talk the talk!


I wonder if this is partially directed at me because of my Santa Pod SUGGESTION. I have "got off my backside" plenty of times...organising several meets in the region (some of which have been very successful, others not so). As you know (as you've attended several times) I've also organised Bolney many years running ... which (you may not believe) takes a couple of months of continuous organisation - it may not be JAE size, but liaising with all the clubs, the pub, Sussex Police, arranging the display area, etc was generally going on every evening for 3 months+ ... apart from one very last minute meet). So I understand exactly what it takes to organise something.

I also recently was speaking to someone at Dunsfold airfield with regards to hiring the venue for a meet. To have use of the track (Top Gear track) was £3000 + vat, to have a static meet was less (cannot recall how much less). So I have indeed been looking to organise things...the cost put me off Dunsfold.

I put forward Santa Pod as people on this forum have close ties with Santa Pod (MUCH closer ties than I could ever wish to have) .. and figured we could make use of that. Additionally, I am currently more interested in getting my back fixed than organising car gatherings (I'm not even managing a 20 minute journey to work without being in agony), so I won't be taking that one any further.

Instead of shooting Jae down, perhaps the club should be looking into how they can cater for enthusiasts such as Jae (one of the most enthusiastic Skyline people I have met). I can't believe the board feel it is helpful to get more members by shooting someone down who expresses his opinions...it certainly doesn't entice me to sign back up.

Goodwood was AMAZING .. and I understand the costs involved being cause for not doing it again. It's a shame though as it is huge advertising for the club (the Festival of Speed being one of the biggest motorsport events of the year in the UK ... attended by several hundred thousand people). The reaction to the stand was incredible .. with people spotting the Ferrari stand next to us and then by-passing it when they saw 3 Skylines lined up (even the guy running the Ferrari stand asked to sit in the 34 GTR at the end of the day). The Mercedes mechanics going from their HUGE display directly to the GTROC stand and then straight back to Mercedes again .... it really was fantastic. It's such a shame that the club are not in a position to be able to do this on a yearly basis (just imagine the reaction you'd get to a 31, 32, 33, 34 and the new GTR all lined up .......).

Anyway, that's enough from me .... as I had been avoiding posting up.


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

pitbull said:


> What makes people who buy 13 year old Nissans have such big egos?
> None of you are important so get off centre stage.
> I apologised before which I don't do lightly and I am really starting to think the skyline community is nothing other than sad old men getting off on a massive ego trip over a car most people can go out a buy!
> Every single thing that the skyline community do ends up in an argument which is very sad and pointless.
> John id love to meet you as I would Andyw and I would love to show you to what fcuk hardcore is!


go check your pm's on F5 then you were given an address and telephone number ages ago

sad and old a few of us maybe, but its also clear to me somepeople still have lots of growing up to do 

JERK


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Daz said:


> There are clearly lots of "benefits" of being a club member IF those benefits are of any interest to you. I personally have very little interest in track days (driver training days yes, track days no ... and yes, I have done a car limits day at North Weald previously), I already have enough GTROC clothing, I am very happy with my tyre supplier (who are also the wonderful people who do all of the work on my car), I do not look for discount from other garages because again I would never take my car to anywhere other than Abbey's, I don't have the spare cash to go on Jolly's to Japan, etc (prior to buying my house I may have), I've never used the club library, and so on to many of the other benefits. I appreciate that the club offers quite a bit ... just most of it I've little interest in or I'm already "sorted" (for want of a better word).



Works both ways Daz and each to their own, horses for courses. I have little interest in anything that isn't a track day. I don't have ANY GTROC clothing (have just ordered polo shirt though). I too use Abbey and get my tyres and everything else from them. I wouldn't go to Japan unless for the NISMO festival and have no interest in doing any of the other things there. I have never used the club library - I have given it loads of stuff though. I have no interest in pub meets, Bolney, JAE, Japfest, whatever, etc. I too am sorted.


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

moleman said:


> I too use Abbey and get my tyres and everything else from them.


i saw Moleman waz ere written in the dust on a wheel by Scott's desk :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Andy W said:


> i saw Moleman waz ere written in the dust on a wheel by Scott's desk :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


I was wondering how long it would take them to spot it. Scott told me a customer pointed it out. lol

I have offered to be their cleaner, but Mark said I would have to shave my legs.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

moleman said:


> .......... but Mark said I would have to shave my legs.


That doesn't normally stop you!!!:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## JapLover (Nov 7, 2006)

pitbull said:


> you can **** off as well


Oh dear!!! My thoughts: "Rhymes with *Banker*!":chuckle:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

moleman said:


> I was wondering how long it would take them to spot it. Scott told me a customer pointed it out. lol
> 
> I have offered to be their cleaner, but Mark said I would have to shave my legs.


Shaved legs and short skirt and a feather duster! :chuckle: if Tony had his way  

Oh yeah don't forget Moley....I've seen you on a Friday night mate!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

moleman said:


> I have offered to be their cleaner, but Mark said I would have to shave my legs.




Lol 

Razor at the ready


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Booty-licious said:


> Oh yeah don't forget Moley....I've seen you on a Friday night mate!


I don't do it every Friday night, but at the rates you pay it's hard to say "No".







...the safe word is always "Bill Oddie".


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

My last argumentative post as I really can't be arsed.:blahblah: 
Life's to short, the car is a hobby & you my friend change your attitude like a girl. One minute your sorry & the next minute you go off on one with no ammunition or fact to base your rant on.
An educated rant or debate is always good as change is always needed to make things work - mindless bitching & sniping is a pain in the arse we can all do without - dayjobs are enough thanks.
Don't know you from adam & couldnt be arse if you behave in real life as you post but feel free to say hello at japshow etc.
i bet away from a keyboard youre probably a good bloke - good taste in cars with your Mk1 escort but for fcuks sake lose the pointless attitude.



pitbull said:


> What makes people who buy 13 year old Nissans have such big egos?
> None of you are important so get off centre stage.
> I apologised before which I don't do lightly and I am really starting to think the skyline community is nothing other than sad old men getting off on a massive ego trip over a car most people can go out a buy!
> Every single thing that the skyline community do ends up in an argument which is very sad and pointless.
> John id love to meet you as I would Andyw and I would love to show you to what fcuk hardcore is!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

pitbull said:


> you can **** off as well


Leave it alone Pitbull please. If you want to have a public scrap, start your own thread...


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

trackday addict said:


> ...you my friend change your attitude like a girl..


Hmmmm....don't start with the girl thing that's SOOOO last year....Hardcore is the new upgrading for the GTROC members...:chuckle: 

Back to being hardcore :squintdan


----------



## JapLover (Nov 7, 2006)

Booty-licious said:


> Hmmmm....don't start with the girl thing that's SOOOO last year....Hardcore is the new upgrading for the GTROC members...:chuckle:
> 
> Back to being hardcore :squintdan


But the important point here Booty, is that you are not a girl!!........

.........You are a LADY & that makes all the difference!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

You all want to wake up i think''''

A Skyline is made from nuts and bolts ect ect:bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

Family comes first fukc the car.


Mick


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

the reason i flared up again is because you couldn't leave it!
i agree that people do have place for a club and i understand it needs funding.
claire we have meet and its was a pleasure.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

m6beg said:


> You all want to wake up i think''''
> 
> A Skyline is made from nuts and bolts ect ect:bowdown1: :bowdown1:
> 
> ...


Exactly!


(Needs to be said in the accent of the little lad who used to do the milk advert and didn't
know who Aklington Stanley were!).


----------



## Kez (Sep 14, 2004)

well i suppose i better become Hardcore too, i dont want to be seen as soft lol


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

Kez said:


> well i suppose i better become Hardcore too, i dont want to be seen as soft lol


I don't think anyone would dare call you soft Kez - well not if they had seen the size of you:chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Daz said:


> I was very disappointed in the reaction from John with regards to my Santa Pod proposal ... and yes John I WAS proposing it as an idea for the National Day and not just a Skyline day out. It appeared to be a case of "John doesn't like the idea so we're not doing it" ... if that isn't the case then fine.


Absolutely that isn't the case! A National meet has to be attractive to as wide an audience as possible. For S-P days generally there are 20 cars watching and about 10 competing. That hardly matches the 100+ we want and so it just would be the draw.
But keep the ideas coming as we will take all of them and will do what we can.

Now back to the HARDCORE questions :chuckle:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> Now back to the HARDCORE questions :chuckle:


If you invite a vegetarian to dinner, is it cruel to put a Venus Fly Trap on the menu?


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

soy HARDCORE tambien. And that's without owning a Skyline.... so stop crying and support!

Yall are too funny...


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

on a lighter note, im still not hardcore:chuckle:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

jumpman023 said:


> soy HARDCORE tambien. And that's without owning a Skyline.... so stop crying and support!
> 
> Yall are too funny...


NO ESTOY HARDCORE  pero en mi sueños estoy hardcore


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

It seems to me that the more pages a thread has, the more mindless bitching & bullshit there is, what started off, as a harmless/funny pro GTROC member thread has now just turned into a complete crock of shit!!

Maybe a new section is requiered for the forum for threads like this as there seems to be more & more croping up??


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Another hardcore member. About time I joinned but I could never be bothered to. But Im happy with how easy it is with the new site and pay by credit card feature. Also the forum is really alive with things going on and discounts, meets etc


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Group HARDCORE hug guys and minifreak :chuckle: 

This is banter, fun, laugh, smile and sense of humour.....That is if you haven't sold it on Ebay as "one owner, unused!" :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

woohoo, the hardcore people will let me hang out with them :smokin: :bowdown1: 

i feel so loved:chuckle:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

minifreak said:


> woohoo, the hardcore people will let me hang out with them :smokin: :bowdown1:
> 
> i feel so loved:chuckle:


Only because you own that lovely white R32 that my mate used to own.... :wavey: 

:squintdan


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Booty-licious said:


> Only because you own that lovely white R32 that my mate used to own.... :wavey:
> 
> :squintdan



guilty as charged:smokin: 

but personally looks a damn sight better without them horrid rimsuke: 

how is duncan? hope he's well, very nice fella.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

minifreak said:


> guilty as charged:smokin:
> 
> but personally looks a damn sight better without them horrid rimsuke:
> 
> how is duncan? hope he's well, very nice fella.


He's fine and missing Skyline life.......aww!


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

ahh bless. lol

well its in good hands just fitted new turbos and saving for a clutch. 

anyway enough of the small talk, wheres my hardcoreness?  

i feel naked without it  and noone wants wants to see that!:runaway:


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

MacGTR said:


> NO ESTOY HARDCORE  pero en mi sueños estoy hardcore



usted es HARDCORE puesto que usted habla español. hahahaha.....


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

What was that tacky saying in the late 90's ...
*
HARDCORE - YOU KNOW THE SCORE*

  

That was a dam nice post up by Andy even if I've only just found it !
Now can you get some more people to my London meet this Sunday please !!!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm sorry I'm not a member of your happy hardcore.:nervous:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Wow & I thort it was only me who could stir up a hornets nest when I said about drifting bing cr*p & trying to undersatnd the pointless rules !!!!!! Ops here we go again ONLY KIDDING FELLA's !!


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

i agree


----------

